# vacuum sealer and accessories question



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I purchased a 'seal a meal' brand sealer a few years ago at a good price (it was the store display model). It has an accessory port and I would like to use this for sealing jars but I can not find the hose at their website. 
I have two questions for anyone using the sealer on mason jars:
1.Foodsaver has the jar sealers on sale and I would like to purchase this but I do not know if the tube comes with, do you know if it will??
2. Is there any chance that the tube would not work with my 'seal a meal' brand?
I hope this makes sense. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The mason jar sealers do NOT come with a hose. I bought both the regular and large Seal-a-Meal versions from Cabela's and they were just the caps, no hose.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Were you able to get a hose somewhere? Do you like the jar sealer?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I use them with a "MealSaver." This gizmo just pull a vacuum on special ziplock type bags using a suction head; it doesn't have a sealer. As such there is no hose.

I'm sure if you call the seal-a-meal customer service line they can fix you up with a hose.

I use the jar sealers to keep dry goods (rice, beans, peas, lentils, oats, coffee etc) and dehydrated stuff. I'll cap jars using used lids just to stretch their use - soak the lids in hot tap water a few minutes so the rubber seal is a little pliable.

Works as advertised. I'm a happy camper.

Just remember all this does is pull a vacuum to extend freshness a little longer. It is not a preserver and is no replacement for freezing, canning, dehydrating and the like.

HTH


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My FoodSaver came with the hoses. I just had to order the lid attachments. If you can't get hem from Seal a Meal, check the FoodSaver site and see if you can use theirs.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> My FoodSaver came with the hoses. I just had to order the lid attachments. If you can't get hem from Seal a Meal, check the FoodSaver site and see if you can use theirs.


Do you think the hose will be universal?


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

check on ebay for tilia food saver, you will likely find someone selling their bottle 'cork' with the hose.


----------

